
USB stick plus monitor equals an Android computer - joshfraser
http://gigaom.com/mobile/usb-stick-plus-monitor-equals-an-android-computer/
======
joshfraser
My prediction is that in a few years many people will be using their smart
phones as their primary computer. Just plug your iphone into a monitor and
keyboard and you've got everything you need.

